# NABBA Midlands and Pro Am Oscars 2008



## PRL (Jul 5, 2006)

*Anyone going or competing?*


----------



## rightyho (Jun 29, 2007)

Shall most definitely be watching this one, even if NABBA didn't send a poster to our gym.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

would of loved to have come and supported you Pete, my little girl is taking her first holy communion on the 18th.

you will have to let me know how you get on...


----------



## chem1436114520 (Oct 10, 2006)

it would help if jim sent out posters to all nabba members then everyone would now what date it was on


----------



## Jester (Jan 11, 2009)

I'll be there Pete, trying to rope people into staying on their diets for another week and doing the EPF show at Halesowen the week after. I'll even come and pester you, unless you've already entered by then


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

if my work was not so stressful i would enter the EPF...


----------



## PRL (Jul 5, 2006)

Pscarb said:


> would of loved to have come and supported you Pete, my little girl is taking her first holy communion on the 18th.
> 
> you will have to let me know how you get on...


No problem mate. And good luck this weekend.

EPF. Could do. Will have to see how I get on first at NABBA.


----------



## tommy y (Apr 7, 2008)

who runs the show and how would i get info to enter??


----------



## Jester (Jan 11, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> if my work was not so stressful i would enter the EPF...


I certainly know all about work stress bud, and understand it gets in the way of things, but work comes first eh?

You'd certainly be very welcome in the EPF if you do get the chance at some point.

Tommy, if its the EPF you're enquiring about, check out www.epf.org.uk where entry/membership forms are online, or ring Karl on 07989 866 420. Theres also a post on this forum detailing classes etc but I shall be a good lad and not "bump" it up for you.

Lee.


----------



## tommy y (Apr 7, 2008)

cheers, how do you mean "bump" it up for you??


----------



## simeon69 (Nov 15, 2007)

bring the thread to the top of the board he means like but heres the thread he is on about... http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/shows-pro-s-inspiration/30970-epf-english-open.html


----------



## Jester (Jan 11, 2009)

Thats the one. I must get a bit more computer literate and learn how to put these links in.


----------



## justdiscovering (May 10, 2007)

WOW im amazed cuz after the last years comp there was quite a spread in the local rag by the people who do all the cleaning at brierly hill saying that due to all the fake tan being splattered everywhere they would be doing their utmost to put a stop to any kind of bodybuilding competition.its 5 mins up the road from me hopefully il be there.


----------



## PRL (Jul 5, 2006)

justdiscovering said:


> WOW im amazed cuz after the last years comp there was quite a spread in the local rag by the people who do all the cleaning at brierly hill saying that due to all the fake tan being splattered everywhere they would be doing their utmost to put a stop to any kind of bodybuilding competition.its 5 mins up the road from me hopefully il be there.


There was a problem due to tan, but Jim sorted it. Everything is a okay.

10 days left guys


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

The Real Jester said:


> You'd certainly be very welcome in the EPF if you do get the chance at some point.
> 
> .


Lee thanks for this i will certainly look into the EPF when i finish my 2yr break after the finals this year, good luck with the show mate


----------



## Jester (Jan 11, 2009)

Thanks mate, and please do keep us in mind.

I assume you'll be taking a break from competing, but by all means don't be a stranger. There'll always be room for another experienced bodybuilder on our judging panels. Keep it in mind.

Pete, hope your final days of prep are going as you hope. Should be at Brierley Hill to cheer you on.

Lee.


----------



## leeston (May 30, 2006)

pete - I will definately be there. Will give you a shout when i see you. there are a couple from the Emporium morning crowd getting on stage.

Keith - will look forwad to meeting you mate if you are going.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

The Real Jester said:


> Thanks mate, and please do keep us in mind.
> 
> I assume you'll be taking a break from competing, but by all means don't be a stranger. There'll always be room for another experienced bodybuilder on our judging panels. Keep it in mind.
> 
> ...


Lee

I am taking acpl of years out been competing every year for the last 5yrs my body and family need a rest, Judging is something i want to get into in the future it definatly interests me give me a shout if you have a spare seat later in the year or next....

If you send me a poster we will post it up on here and my site UK Muscle.com


----------



## Jester (Jan 11, 2009)

Paul,

Thatd be great mate. I've only got posters on hardcopy, but will see if I can get the design emailed to me and will forward it on.

Lee.


----------



## Jester (Jan 11, 2009)

Anyway, back to the original point of the thread.....

Pete, if you're still competing Sunday, best of luck and hope to see you there!!

Lee.


----------



## DRED (Apr 13, 2006)

Good luck today Pete :thumb:


----------



## XL BODIES LTD (Nov 25, 2005)

Whatever happend to the Welsh Physique Federation?


----------



## Jester (Jan 11, 2009)

As far as I know, someone took it over from Keith Williams a while ago, but is yet to put a show on. I'll have to find out for sure.


----------



## rightyho (Jun 29, 2007)

Any results from this one, particularly the novice class?

Flipping missed it as the carpet fitters were late starting and finishing at the gym and I had to hang around to lock-up after them. Gutted.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

pete (PRL) won class 2 and then came 6th in the Pro-AM well done mate

Simon Edwards came second to Steve Lloyd in class four then was found he was competing out of area without permission....naughty boy


----------



## chem1436114520 (Oct 10, 2006)

the sport has a big enough bad press from outside the sport but the guys from within cheating each other stinks ban the lot of them fukin idiots the sport doesnt need them there was one at eddie ellwoods this year in the over 50s was out of area but was freinds with eddie , cheating someone else out of the area a chance to go to the britan , ****ers


----------



## rightyho (Jun 29, 2007)

Just heard our gym's guy - Symon - won class one.

Think it's his second comp ever.


----------



## leeston (May 30, 2006)

the guy who won class one was on his own. Very smooth and did not get his invitation to the Mr britain.

Pete looked good but should be better in two weeks.

Met Serge Nubret who was there signing autographs.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

these pics where originally posted by Pikey but took up the whole Internet so i have resized them...

Gary lister and Andy

Novice winner

Class 4 top 3


----------



## PRL (Jul 5, 2006)

leeston said:


> the guy who won class one was on his own. Very smooth and did not get his invitation to the Mr britain.
> 
> Pete looked good but should be better in two weeks.
> 
> Met Serge Nubret who was there signing autographs.


Well said mate. I was off big time. Not happy about it at all, but I will be 100% better next time round. Thanks for calling it like you saw it mate. Tired of people telling me I was great when I know down in my heart I was off and lucky.

Few photos from the day


----------



## rightyho (Jun 29, 2007)

leeston said:


> the guy who won class one was on his own. Very smooth and did not get his invitation to the Mr britain.


He's natural, so getting shredded doesn't come as easily to him, in fairness bud.

He was trying to enter the novices as far as I know but got talked into doing class 1 as the other competitors in it withdrew - think two were ill and one decided just to do the Pro-Am instead which would have meant no-one in class 1.

Just what I'm hearing this end mate.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

PRL said:


> Tired of people telling me I was great when I know down in my heart I was off and lucky.


Ok then Pete you looked crap  only joking mate personelly i think you are to hard on yourself i would not say you was way off 5-6lbs some of that water and you will be crispy dry.....

what did you think of Steve Lioyd and Simon Edwards Pete seeing as you where there i would like your opinion on their condition etc....

see you in 11 days mate


----------



## PRL (Jul 5, 2006)

Thanks mate.

You know your stuff. Serge Nubret said the same thing. Loose 5to 6 lbs and I could have won the Pro Am. Couldn't believe he said that about me.

Shape wise I kinda like Simon. Just need to get really hard and dry. Both could come in a littlie drier. I'm sure they will. Class 4 will be one to watch. Lee Callahan winning the Wales too and Overall. plus Wade. What a battle.

How's your prep going Paul? Yes mate 11 days and counting.

Pete


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Simon has a great shape if he brings it in condition on the day he will be hard to beat, i have not seen any pics of Lee but heard he is a force to be reckoned with i saw Wade last week and he looked peeled.....as for me mate it is all falling into place looks like i will be stripped at about 195lbs


----------



## chem1436114520 (Oct 10, 2006)

well done pl your shape is awesome , you look like you have put a lot of size on your legs , stick in m8 its all down hilll now , just slam on the breaks and the end and your there


----------



## leeston (May 30, 2006)

Pete - I say it like it is because it would serve you no purpose if everyone pussy footed around you. I agree with the water thing but remember you have a great and symetrical physique and you are a real inspiration to me (I remember you from school mate when you looked totally different). This should only serve as enthusiasm for you to compete and beat the best guys around - you have it in you!!!


----------



## Big JMJ (May 2, 2008)

does anyone know the results for the NABBA midlands show and does anyone have any photos?


----------



## Tidzy (May 23, 2008)

I would have loved to come and watch this ...


----------



## DRED (Apr 13, 2006)

good luck this weekend pete :thumb:


----------

